# Most layers ever??



## Jet (21 Mar 2013)

Just had to share my outfit from todays ride - 5 long sleeved layers.
Its a wonder I could move my arms round enough to grip the handlebars!! Just wondered whats the most layers anyone else has worn??

And I would also like to introduce my new best friend - Mr Neoprene Booties.
How could you have been missing from my life all this time??
Its definitely true love.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (21 Mar 2013)

I usually get away with 3 layers and when it is really cold 5 layers, also at this time of year I always wear my Endura Rubber Overshoes keeps the cold and the wet out but a bugger if you need to adjust your shoes or you get an itch.


----------



## MisterStan (21 Mar 2013)

Throughout the winter, i've varied between two and three layers on my commute. Usually a long sleeved base layer, a short sleeved jersey and a long sleeved jersey. 
Non padded tights over my bibs.
Winter boots have changed my life for the better - one good pair of cycling socks and them is all i need.
Gloves, usually the one pair of Altura Night Vision winter gloves, but if i'm feeling the cold, then a pair of cheap liner gloves makes things better.
A buff and a wooly hat completes the ensemble.


----------



## djb1971 (21 Mar 2013)

5 LS layers!! That would irritate me, I hate wearing wearing winter layers. 

I'm currently on
3/4 roubaix bibs
Unpadded tights 
Merino LS top
Jacket
Merino socks
Skull cap
Sidi goretex boots, no overshoes
PI Pittard winter gloves

And the most important item

BUFF!

If you get cold find a steep hill


----------



## 4F (21 Mar 2013)

2 layers here right through winter, base layer and baked alaska merino top from Ground Effect http://www.groundeffect.co.nz/product-detail-ALA-mer.htm


----------



## Globalti (21 Mar 2013)

Yep... two layers here; merino base layer and dhb winter jacket. Bottoms are a pair of budget dhb shorts under some Lusso tights, much stitched and patched after years of mountain biking abuse. Regular summer shoes with Endura neoprene overs and a buff under helmet.


----------



## HovR (21 Mar 2013)

Been wearing 4 or 5 upper layers regularly through the winter! I normally wear a short sleeve base layer, followed by a cheap short sleeve jersey, a cheap long sleeve jersey, a Helley Hansen long sleeve jersey, and finally my club long sleeve jersey. 

Most of my kit is really quite light weight summer kit, so I've just been layering it up and it doesn't feel bulky at all. Sometimes I won't wear one of the cheap jerseys, but since it tends to be below zero when setting out it's really quite chilly. If it warms up I can easily remove a layer or two.


----------



## DWiggy (21 Mar 2013)

3 layers for me, Neoprene BBB over shoes, DHB leg warmers, DHB wind slam full tights, short sleeve base layer, merino long sleeve, DHB wind slam Jacket, Balaclava worn down to -5 and been fine...yes im a riding advertisement for wiggle...great stuff though


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Mar 2013)

Now that it's mild I'm down to 4 layers.


----------



## fossyant (21 Mar 2013)

Only two usually. Zero or below I have a thermal windproof, from about 3c plus then its a soft shell and then 10c plus its normal jersey. Always wear a base layer.


----------



## gaz (21 Mar 2013)

4 max usually, however 2 are only long sleeve. I have different base layers of different thicknesses so that I can swap them out depending on temperature.


----------



## Melonfish (21 Mar 2013)

max 4. bamboo base, jersey, long sleeved t-shirt and then windstopper.


----------



## Jet (21 Mar 2013)

Ok either I'm seriously nesh or you guys are seriously hardcore. 
2 or 3 layers?!?!?!?!? 
You have got to be kidding me.

Think I'll have to check out this merino stuff a few of you have mentioned. It must have magical properties.
I have to say with my thermal, biking top, micro fleece, shock absorber hoodie and windstopper jacket I was ..... ok. 
Warm is probably too strong a word....Tepid is probably nearer the mark!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (21 Mar 2013)

You get used to the cold ooop norf


----------



## Typhon (21 Mar 2013)

Just 1 layer for me - DHB bib tights and jersey. I change the bib tights depending on the weather. Apart from some dhb thermal socks and campagnolo gloves that's all I wear. I only cycle in the afternoons so it's almost always above 0C though.

I wore a base layer once when it was -3C. So I guess my answer to the question is two layers.


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Mar 2013)

My uncle Bob is an egg farmer. He can have 5,000 plus at any one time.


----------



## fossyant (21 Mar 2013)

The windproof thermal I have is seriously warm, hence no need for more than a base as it would affect wicking. The soft shell has a windproof front and front of arms. One base usually with this, but last week had two bases as it was just slightly too warm for the thermal top, but too cold for the soft shell.

I'm currently in the winter bib tights with windproof panels on thighs and knee.

Fed up with this cold


----------



## derrick (21 Mar 2013)

Endura ba ba, castelli long sleeve jersey and if it's really cold a mesh vest, and of corse the endura over shoes, 3/4 bibs.


----------



## Spinney (21 Mar 2013)

Jet said:


> Just had to share my outfit from todays ride - 5 long sleeved layers.
> Its a wonder I could move my arms round enough to grip the handlebars!! Just wondered whats the most layers anyone else has worn??


That's nothing - I've been known to wear 5 layers _around the house!  _

Because I work at home, and I'm too mean environmentally conscious to have the heating on all day in the winter.


----------



## matthat (21 Mar 2013)

Jet said:


> Ok either I'm seriously nesh or you guys are seriously hardcore.
> 2 or 3 layers?!?!?!?!?
> You have got to be kidding me.
> 
> ...


Your Nesh!!


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2013)

T Shirt & sweat shirt on top of that. Lower half covered by the one layer.


----------



## Jet (21 Mar 2013)

classic33 said:


> T Shirt & sweat shirt on top of that. Lower half covered by the one layer.


Eeeek!


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2013)

Jet said:


> Eeeek!


Its not that cold! The same, number of layers, was used when it was -10C. Doing 10 mile each way, twice a day.
Pedal a bit harder & you'll soon warm up.


----------



## Brandane (21 Mar 2013)

I was out today with 4 layers and was just about warm enough whilst on the move. Stop for more than a couple of minutes and it was a different story! Biting wind and temp around freezing point.

OT, but I passed a school at lunchtime, and as I have noticed before, some of the (mostly male) pupils feel the need to wander a good distance from the school with only their shirt on the top half. Schools must be far too warm these days. I even saw one the other day in similar weather making his way home .... in shirt, shorts and flip flops! I do hope the girls in his class were impressed .


----------



## slowmotion (21 Mar 2013)

I don't wear bike-specific stuff for my commute but I'm not overfond of feeling cold. Ten days ago, I was wearing a Helly vest and LJs, a tee shirt, a lumberjack shirt, sweater, fleece, two buffs, ski gloves, jeans and a waterproof jacket.

I'm well hard.


----------



## Jet (21 Mar 2013)

Brandane said:


> I do hope the girls in his class were impressed .


 
Blue skin and goosebumps are obviously the latest fashion accessories.


----------



## Brandane (21 Mar 2013)

Jet said:


> Blue skin and goosebumps are obviously the latest fashion accessories.


 
Not to mention shrunken "boy-bits".


----------



## Jet (21 Mar 2013)

Brandane said:


> Not to mention shrunken "boy-bits".


----------



## dave r (21 Mar 2013)

Commuting in steel toe capped boots, work trousers, polo shirt, sweat shirt, long sleeved cycle jacket, woolly hat and woolly gloves.
Sunday rides in cycle shoes, overshoes, Altura winter cruiser tights, long sleeved base layer, sweat shirt, long sleeved cycle jacket, woolly hat and gloves, if I know its going to stay below freezing I'll add a pair of long johns.


----------



## 4F (21 Mar 2013)

Jet said:


> Ok either I'm seriously nesh or you guys are seriously hardcore.
> 2 or 3 layers?!?!?!?!?
> You have got to be kidding me.
> 
> ...


A good merino top is worth it's weight in gold, I would say that mine is the best bit of cycle kit I have ever bought :>)


----------



## G3CWI (21 Mar 2013)

fossyant said:


> Fed up with this cold



+1


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 Mar 2013)

Jet said:


> Ok either I'm seriously nesh or you guys are seriously hardcore.
> 2 or 3 layers?!?!?!?!?
> You have got to be kidding me.


I rode to work this morning at 5.30 (think it was -3) with a polo neck, a fleece and a thin Aldi's hi-viz.
Winter leggings, nondescript over trousers, 2 pair of thin socks, walking boots.
Heavy cotton bean hat under the helmet.
It's only 5 miles, but I always get there overheated. Even more so on the way back, because it's uphill.
Hardly used my winter gloves, they feel too hot.
My work is normally colder than outside  , that's why I wear the fleece, saves me carrying it in the rucksack.


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2013)

Jet said:


> Blue skin and goosebumps are obviously the latest fashion accessories.


I have a left arm that turns/goes a slate grey colour if it gets cold & wet. Does that count?


----------



## Manguish (21 Mar 2013)

Riding since end of Jan this year, most I've ever worn to date is a pair of compression 2XU tights, thermal top and 2XU jacket. 

Whack a buff, some gloves and some overshoes and not had a complaint yet.

Tough up north


----------



## Brandane (21 Mar 2013)

Manguish said:


> Riding since end of Jan this year, most I've ever worn to date is a pair of compression 2XU tights, thermal top and 2XU jacket.
> 
> Whack a buff, some gloves and some overshoes and not had a complaint yet.
> 
> Tough up north


 
Well 'ard (either that or you only go round the block!). Did I ride past your old school today?


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2013)

classic33 said:


> I have a left arm that turns/goes a slate grey colour if it gets cold & wet. Does that count?


 Just an example, taken after a short walk tonight/last night. Already changing colour , having just got back in. Only editing done was to cut the area/picture size down.


----------



## cyberknight (22 Mar 2013)

Jet said:


> Ok either I'm seriously nesh or you guys are seriously hardcore.
> 2 or 3 layers?!?!?!?!?
> You have got to be kidding me.


Most of the winter i have been wearing ..
long sleeve compression base layer
long sleeve jersey
gilet
normal shorts
ron hill bikesters, (cycling cut trousers)
buff
winter gloves with thinsulate liner
overshoes
I always carry a windproof packed down and some "rainlegs" in my panniers when commuting .If it gets really cold (sub zero ) i would swap the gilet for the windproof.
I remember a few years back when we had that bad winter and it was - 10 and i added another base layer, buff around the face and legwarmers under the trousers.


----------



## Hitchington (22 Mar 2013)

2 layers for me, but then again I live in the shandy drinking soft south where the temperature never gets below 0c, much.


----------



## GrasB (22 Mar 2013)

Jet said:


> Just had to share my outfit from todays ride - 5 long sleeved layers.
> Its a wonder I could move my arms round enough to grip the handlebars!! Just wondered whats the most layers anyone else has worn??


Most I've ever worn? 7 layers on my top + 3 over my legs



Jet said:


> Ok either I'm seriously nesh or you guys are seriously hardcore.
> 2 or 3 layers?!?!?!?!?
> You have got to be kidding me.


Most likely they're under-dressed. This morning is was about 1C & I had 3 layers on (compression top, wind proof base layer, wind proof & fleeced skin suit) + arm warmers. My power meter said that I was either having a bad day (probably not as my muscles weren't aching) or under-dressed.


----------



## Jet (22 Mar 2013)

Will I be a figure of fun if I pedal in salopettes and ski jacket today??!!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (22 Mar 2013)

Lets be honest, if you are wearing more than two layers you are either A) of the female persuasion or B) not cycling hard enough!


----------



## cyberknight (22 Mar 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Lets be honest, if you are wearing more than two layers you are either A) of the female persuasion or B) not cycling hard enough!


http://www.cyclingnews.com/milan-san-remo/milan-san-remo/photos/256778


----------



## Typhon (22 Mar 2013)

cyberknight said:


> http://www.cyclingnews.com/milan-san-remo/milan-san-remo/photos/256778


 
http://www.cyclingnews.com/milan-san-remo/milan-san-remo/photos/256669

I'm obviously not putting in enough effort on my rides in my 1 layer, must stop being lazy and replace the bib tights for shorts.


----------



## wanda2010 (22 Mar 2013)

to those who say females = loads of layers.

Three layers maximum and even then I'm sweltering after a few minutes. For a Friday night ride, I'll take along a spare layer just in case.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Mar 2013)

Up until today (may just not go out today - too windy here), it has been 2 layers and yesterday I was too warm with that and was sweating! 
Standard winter cycling kit is: 1 icebreaker/smartwool top & a windproof top. winter cycling tights with leg warmers (have to keep my left leg warmer since the canine incident since now missing a major artery in the left leg) 1 pair of woolly socks (smartwool) +boots, neck buff & woolly hat plus winter gloves (no liners not cold enough yet).
that is good for down to about -5C. 

In -15C I lost the leg warmers (OK I nearly lost the leg as well, but that is another story) and added waterproof trousers due to the wind, added merino wool glove liners & ski gloves and added my climbing hoody but still only 3 (upper) layers & 2 lower body layers in -15C.

Now summer is more interesting because there is a limit to what I can take off and I overheat very easily and have had heat stoke in Denmark...


----------



## wanda2010 (22 Mar 2013)

@ SatNav - Yep, summer is an interesting one for how little clothing I can decently get away with .


----------



## akb (22 Mar 2013)

For my winter commute, my clothing consists of (from top to bottom)
Sunglasses.
Buff / Snood
Cycling T-Shirt or Long Sleeved jersey. Depending on whats not in the wash
Altura Night Vision.
Polaris windproof gloves.
A pair of old Adidas double thick shorts.
Pants / boxers
Aldi Leg Warmers
Socks. (x 2 pairs if it is really cold)
Astro turf trainers.

You lot need to MTFU


----------



## Brandane (22 Mar 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> @ SatNav - Yep, summer is an interesting one for how little clothing I can decently get away with .


 
Please don't be overly concerned about it .


----------



## cyberknight (22 Mar 2013)

akb said:


> For my winter commute, my clothing consists of (from top to bottom)
> Sunglasses.
> Buff / Snood
> Cycling T-Shirt or Long Sleeved jersey. Depending on whats not in the wash
> ...


Yup although i only ever wear a coat when its sub zero as i find any water/windproof to warm , i also like many prefer commando or its just to dang uncomfy and you end up with sweaty crack .
You say double thick shorts ? i am talking a couple of layers of lycra


----------



## Jet (22 Mar 2013)

Blimey - this merino stuff ain't cheap is it?!?!?


----------



## djb1971 (22 Mar 2013)

Look on Planet X.


----------



## Jet (22 Mar 2013)

djb1971 said:


> Look on Planet X.


 
Oh wow - thx! What a fab site.


----------



## djb1971 (22 Mar 2013)

Jet said:


> Oh wow - thx! What a fab site.




You won't be thanking me in twelve months time when you're skint 

These are good I think the fit is unisex unless you're Katie Price!

www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/CLOOMCLST/on_one_merino_core_long_sleeve_t_shirt_160g


----------



## djb1971 (22 Mar 2013)

Evans do the women's Baabaa base layers @ 39.99 but you can get £5 off if you subscribe to the newsletter. 

I've not checked Wiggle or CRC.


----------



## Jet (22 Mar 2013)

djb1971 said:


> .... unless you're Katie Price!


Darn - covers blown. 


I saw this one in Cheshire Oaks today http://www.estore.tog24.com/womens/womens-tops/womens-base-layer-tops/heat-womens-hoody.html that I very nearly bought coz it ticked almost all the boxes (merino, nice colour, cool style) but then thought I'd best check online to see if that was the lowest price I could find. And it looks like it is so I guess I know where I'll be going over the weekend before they sell out..... Doh.


----------



## djb1971 (22 Mar 2013)

I've got four tog24 merino base layers that I use for work and they're great, I thought they'd stopped doing them. 
They used to do decent thick merino socks too, I still use them when it's below zero. Now they are toasty!

After merino you won't want anything else. I know you don't bother to think about it but check out winter kit on sale in summer and summer kit in winter, that's where the bargains are!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (22 Mar 2013)

Endura Baabaa here, have both long and short sleeve versions nice and warm and last for years.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Mar 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> to those who say females = loads of layers.
> 
> Three layers maximum and even then I'm sweltering after a few minutes. For a Friday night ride, I'll take along a spare layer just in case.


I had to stop on the commute home today to take a layer off (only had 2 on, plus a thin waterproof jacket) because the snowy wind was battering me, was getting far to hot fighting it.
Also had to swap winter cycling gloves for a pair of thinner non cycling ones


----------



## cyberknight (23 Mar 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I had to stop on the commute home today to take a layer off (only had 2 on, plus a thin waterproof jacket) because the snowy wind was battering me, was getting far to hot fighting it.
> Also had to swap winter cycling gloves for a pair of thinner non cycling ones


Its the jacket , i only use mine if its really cold or as you have said you just boil in the bag.Much better to go for another more breathable layer .


----------



## fossala (23 Mar 2013)

I wear bibshorts all year round. SS jersey and windproof jacket. I use long fingered gloves if it goes below 5C. I do need overshoes though, my toes are the things that get cold.


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2013)

cyberknight said:


> Its the jacket , i only use mine if its really cold or as you have said you just boil in the bag.Much better to go for another more breathable layer .


 
I've got a light waterproof jacket plus an old fashioned cape, the sort you can pitch at the side of the road and use as a tent, the cape lives in my work bag and only gets used if its raining when I leave work, most of the time I'll use the jacket, but if I can get away without using it I will, if its cold and I have several layers on it takes time for the rain to get through and I can often finish the ride before the wet gets to me.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (23 Mar 2013)

Today was 0 degrees with a wind chill of -7. 
25-45mph winds. Went out for 2 hours and wore the following:

Full length bibs
Thermal compression base layer
Windproof winter jacket
Neoprene overshoes
Snowboarding gloves

Felt like a summers day!! 

Now i am off to take a cold shower and wash myself with some sandpaper. Then maybe a nail sandwich.


----------



## GrasB (23 Mar 2013)

There are two distinct stages of being under-dressed. The one where you feel cold & the one where your muscles are too busy keeping warm to develop power. Most people dress to the former, I bet if you rode with a power meter you'd find you were actually under-dressed. Or put it another way, at -5C I'm about 1-0.75mph slower for the same perceived effort than at 25C

An interesting one is that the difference between those two stages of being under-dressed seems to be *much* wider in men than women.


----------



## Jet (23 Mar 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Today was 0 degrees with a wind chill of -7.
> 25-45mph winds.
> Now i am off to take a cold shower and wash myself with some sandpaper. Then maybe a nail sandwich.


 

Well 'ard! 


Today I built 4 snowmen.


----------



## cyberknight (23 Mar 2013)

Jet said:


> Well 'ard!
> 
> 
> Today I built 4 snowmen.


I got home from nights, had 2 hours kip then looked after the screaming kids when the wife went to work do i win ?


----------



## Get In The Van (23 Mar 2013)

for me its a Golf (the sport not the car) baselayer with turtleneck, seriously warm, short sleeve top, mountaineering goretex jacket, which is a bit flappy but again keeps the cold out, motorbike skull cap then neck buff pulled up and over skull cap. Decathlon neck warmer thing.
Thats the top half, bottom depends on how cold it is, cycling shorts, then a pair of M+S thermal longs, then a pair of DHB unpadded thermal tights, if its not too cold the M+S longs will stay off.
Thin pair of thermal gloves then a pair of snowboard gloves on top, feet are mountaineering socks, then a thin pair of regular socks with the Endura Neoprene overshoes over the lot.

usually keeps me pretty toasty for a few hours


----------



## roadrash (23 Mar 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Up until today (may just not go out today - too windy here), it has been 2 layers and yesterday I was too warm with that and was sweating!
> Standard winter cycling kit is: 1 icebreaker/smartwool top & a windproof top. winter cycling tights with leg warmers (have to keep my left leg warmer since the canine incident since now missing a major artery in the left leg) 1 pair of woolly socks (smartwool) +boots, neck buff & woolly hat plus winter gloves (no liners not cold enough yet).
> that is good for down to about -5C.
> 
> ...


 
Hi emma, im looking for some good winter gloves and remember you told me you used skiing gloves ,what type if you dont mind me asking

thanks

RR


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Mar 2013)

roadrash said:


> Hi emma, im looking for some good winter gloves and remember you told me you used skiing gloves ,what type if you dont mind me asking
> 
> thanks
> 
> RR


 
Hi
I used some Scott Gore-tex ski-gloves (complete with additional removable thermal liner) which included a plastic strip on them to clear (one assumes) ski-goggles which worked really well. I have not been able to identify them with me having purchased them in eastern Europe what is effectively 2 seasons ago, but they were pricey. All of the options I have seen since have not included the liner gloves and quite a few are not Gore-Tex ones but any general mountaineering gloves would work as well... but these seem to be the closest http://www.scott-sports.com/global/en/products/2200150001006 (sorry I can't photo them, I am not at home at the moment). 

In the UK I personally have not needed them at all this winter and even my OH is happy without them and has warm hands with merino wool glove liners (icebreaker) and Endura Strike waterproof gloves (buy 1 size larger than you really need £29.99) or the Luminite version which is the same glove as far as we can tell just in hi-viz yellow. I have not yet needed the merino wool liners this winter with those gloves. If you want, when I get home I can try to ID them for you and PM you details - might not be any good for this 'Spring' but who knows for "autumn"!


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Mar 2013)

I use 3 or 4 layers and 2 pairs of pants with a balaclava and Extreme skiing gloves. If that's still cold, I ride the trainer or exercycle in the basement, or go to my Athletic Club for spinning class and socializing.


----------



## BrumJim (25 Mar 2013)

Still just the bamboo or merino base layer, hi vi jacket, regular trousers, two socks underneath cycling shoes, and long-fingered gloves.
Oh, and a buff.


----------



## DWiggy (25 Mar 2013)

In the cold its really just the wind you need to keep out the rest takes care of itself, you soon generate plenty of heat from just the exertion of riding...well I do anyway


----------



## Stebo (29 Nov 2014)

We all know that nobody ever wore underwear with cycling pants and a chamois, so that's not my question. 
However, I generally wear a baselayer / compression vest top under my jersey in winter. Now I've just got my first ever pair of "bib pants". The serious question is....does the bib go over the base layer, or the base layer under the bib...?
Did anyone ask that one before?


----------



## slowmotion (29 Nov 2014)

On the 7th November night ride to Southend I wore a Helly Hansen cold weather vest, two more merino vests, a jersey, and a waterproof jacket, all long sleeved. It probably never went below about eight degrees but I was very happy. I don't do cold. What's the point?


----------



## DWiggy (29 Nov 2014)

Stebo said:


> We all know that nobody ever wore underwear with cycling pants and a chamois, so that's not my question.
> However, I generally wear a baselayer / compression vest top under my jersey in winter. Now I've just got my first ever pair of "bib pants". The serious question is....does the bib go over the base layer, or the base layer under the bib...?
> Did anyone ask that one before?


I have base layer on first with bibs over


----------



## MichaelO (29 Nov 2014)

Stebo said:


> The serious question is....does the bib go over the base layer, or the base layer under the bib...?


Aren't they both the same thing?!


----------



## Keith Oates (29 Nov 2014)

The coldest temperature that I ever cycled in was - 17 Deg. C and that was in Northern China and even the sea was frozen for quite a distance from the shore. I can't remember the exact layers of clothing I used but I do remember that I could only do it for about 1 hour due mainly to my feet being very frozen. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (29 Nov 2014)

The most ever was a few years ago when my fellow early starters car thermometers were showing -15 for a couple of mornings. 

Head and face:Wooly hat & Buff

Body: gore windstopper vest, long sleeve cotton base layer, winter softshell

Hands: Sealskinz winter weight gloves with decathlon man made fibre liners.

Legs: Lycra shorts under winter weight hiking trousers

Feet: Pair of thin ankle socks under a pair of towelling sports socks & MTB shoes.


----------



## summerdays (29 Nov 2014)

I'm a wimp who feels the cold and female, and I get Raynauds so need to try to keep myself warm.

I normally wear: a vest, top, tunic top, light weight top as a absolute minimum, and then add further layers such as thin jumper, thick jumper, gillet, or coat. I either wear one or two pairs of gloves, and two pairs of socks in warm winter boots.

If it gets cold I have the option to add a feather gillet or on very rare occasions I've cycled wearing a feather jacket!

Yes I use lots of layers. So far we haven't had very cold this winter.


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Nov 2014)

Layers?


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2014)

Tin Pot said:


> Layers?


You ride with none I take it.


----------

